# MySQL - Connection JDBC-Driver Problem



## fleafly (7. Nov 2009)

Hi,

so ... nachdem ich google nicht mehr sehen kann und bei allen Suchbegriffskombinationen die mir eingefallen sind die ersten 2 Seiten geöffnet waren frage ich nun völlig verzweifelt nach =(
An sich handelt es sich mit Garantie um eine Anfänger-Idioten-Fehler-Frage, dennoch hab ich jetzt 1,5Tage damit verschwendet ...
Also, zum Thema:
Ich versuche für eine Projektarbeit an der Uni (Softwareprojektmanagement + Implementierung) für die Implementierung mein System aufzusetzen. Das ganze soll ein Java-Servlet basiertes Verwaltungssystem für Terminkalender werden ...
Ich habe auf meinem Windows-XP Pro Rechner inzwischen Tomcat, XAMPP (MySQL & PHPMyAdmin) und eclipse sowie Java JDK installiert. Nachdem ich mit Java zwar schon so einiges gemacht hatte, meine Database-erfahrung sich aber auf PHP und ASP.NET beschränken, also noch nie Java mit Datenbanken verbunden hatte, hab ich mich (versucht) einzulesen. Nach einiger Zeit hab ich herausgefunden, dass ich so einen JDBC-Driver benötige um auf MySQL-zuzugreifen. Also --> mysql-jdbc von der offiziellen mysql-seite geladen un das jar im javabuild-path importiert. Den Code für die Verbindung hab ich aus einem Tutorial kopiert:

```
package DatabaseLayer;

import java.sql.*;

public class MySqlConnection {

	public MySqlConnection(){
		
		Connection con = null;
		//Load JDBC-Driver
		try {
		
			System.out.println("Create new driver instance ...");
			Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
			System.out.println("Created new driver instance!");
			System.out.println("Created new connection instance!");
			con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql:///test", "root", "secret");

			if(!con.isClosed())
				System.out.println("Successfully connected to " + "MySQL server using TCP/IP...");

	    } catch(Exception e) {
	      System.err.println("Exception: " + e.toString());
	    } finally {
	      try {
	        if(con != null)
	          con.close();
	      } catch(SQLException e) {}
	    }	
	}
}
```

Aufgerufen wird das Ganze dann aus einem Servlet ... allerdings bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung: 

```
Exception: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
```

Ich habe einfach null Ahnung woran das liegen könnte ... irgendwelche Tips/Ideen?
Vielen Vielen Dank im Voraus, ich bin echt am verzweifeln ;(


----------



## javimka (7. Nov 2009)

Möglicherweise stimmt mit dem BuildPath etwas nicht. Ich kann dir nur sagen, wie es bei mir ist und funktioniert.
Meine Mysql-Jar heisst "mysql-connector-java-5.1.10-bin.jar". Du hast dir doch nicht aus versehen die docs oder Spezifikationen gedownloadet. Und dann hast du es in Eclipse im Build Path unter Libraries hinzugefügt?


----------



## fleafly (7. Nov 2009)

Ich hoffe dass ich das richtige Teil erwischt habe ... es heißt zumindest gleich. Zur Überprüfung hier mein ProjectExplorer:


----------



## mvitz (7. Nov 2009)

Bei einer Webapp muss die Jar nicht einfach nur dem BuildPath hinzugefügt werden. Du musst sie in den Ordner WebContent/WEB-INF/lib kopieren und anschließend wird sie in Eclipse unter "Web App Libaries" gelistet und dann auch mit in das WAR File exportiert.


----------



## fleafly (8. Nov 2009)

:toll:​wuhuuuuuu vielen vielen Dank ... ich wusste doch das es was ganz einfaches ist  vielen Dank --> solved
Und deswegen habe ich ne halbe Ewigkeit verschwendet


----------

